# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Anger management.

## Bedford

FW: Anger Management  *Husband  says: 
        When I get mad at you, you never fight back. How do you  control your anger?**  
Wife says:          I clean the toilet ....  
Husband says:          How does that help?  
Wife says:          I use your Toothbrush  ...*

----------

